# Slipping clutch



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I have an '85 300ZX non-turbo, and my clutch feels like it's kind of slipping...the car sort of lurches for the first few blocks when I drive it, and then it gets a little better. Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

cars with slipping clutches don't lurch. sounds like another problem. when was the last time you did a tune up?


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm not sure...it's probably been awhile. I just bought it last week. What would you suggest?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

You're sure you know how to drive a manual transmission car, right? 

You might still be getting used to the clutch.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I learned to drive a stick 3 years ago, I think I've got the hang of it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Typical older Z31 warm-up problems, maybe?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Typical older Z31 warm-up problems, maybe?


What warm up problems? The BW-T5 is notchy while warming up, but that is about it. Are you sure your just not letting off the gas and it is lugging?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> What warm up problems?


Warmup problems that come up when the air control units on the intake manifold get older and get sluggish, or break altogether. Mine had similar cold-running problems, so I know what he's talking about. The jerkiness is generally gone after about 2 minutes, though.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Alright, the jerkiness happens when the clutch is all the way out. I can be cruising around in 3rd gear and the car will just jerk. I must not have been very clear before, sorry. But yeah, the car generally smoothes out after a couple minutes. Is it just warming up or what?


----------

